# "I Shoot for the Girls" Archery Tournament - Texas Archery Academy, Plano, Texas



## watching arrowZ (Aug 28, 2011)

*
Please Note:

Sign-Up is important ....... we have a limited number of Targets ordered. 

I can get more but not at the last minute as they are coming from out of state.

Archers who sign-up will be guaranteed a Target, if you don't sign-up you run the risk of not having a Target.
*


----------



## watching arrowZ (Aug 28, 2011)

*To Register please email: [email protected]*


----------



## watching arrowZ (Aug 28, 2011)

*"Shoot for the Girls" archery tournament will follow NFAA - Styles & Equipment / Rules & Regulations.*


----------



## watching arrowZ (Aug 28, 2011)

ttt


----------



## watching arrowZ (Aug 28, 2011)

*Come Shoot - Have Fun - Support the National Breast Cancer Foundation!

If you can't participate on October 15th then feel free to go ahead and sign-up and your money will still be donated to the National Breast Cancer Foundation!!!

Every Archer Counts as does Every $20 entry fee!!!!

Email: [email protected] *


----------



## watching arrowZ (Aug 28, 2011)

ttt


----------



## watching arrowZ (Aug 28, 2011)

*Some have asked about a Host Hotel.........

Here is the Host Hotel info:

Candlewood Suites - Rates for "Shoot for the Girls" Archery Tournament will be:

Suites - $42.99 per night
1 Bedrooms - $62.99 per night

Both types of rooms have full kitchens and queen size beds.

This is great hotel and I hope you can take advantage of this great rate!

Email - Christie Howery for your reservation: [email protected]

This rate will be good for the entire weekend.

Be sure to mention the tournament to get the rate quoted.....*


----------



## watching arrowZ (Aug 28, 2011)

*There is a typo in the Host Hotel email address ........ the correct address is:

Email - Christie Howery for your reservation: [email protected]*


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

What kind of tournament is this? 5 spot, Vegas,WSOA???


----------



## watching arrowZ (Aug 28, 2011)

It is a Vegas Style shoot following NFAA Guidelines. This is what the Target looks like.....


----------



## watching arrowZ (Aug 28, 2011)

*Last week to sign-up for the "I Shoot for the Girls" Archery Tournament.

All Proceeds go to the National Breast Cancer Foundation.

$20 per Archer if paid in Advance / $25 if paid at Door

Saturday, Oct. 15th / Texas Archery Academy - Plano, TX / 8 AM

email: [email protected] to Sign-Up.*


----------



## watching arrowZ (Aug 28, 2011)

*Thanks to all who made the "Shoot For the Girls" Archery Tournament a success today!! *


----------

